#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Can i change background color in a form

## LilyMarie

Hi,

I created a form using the form wizard and selected a style.

My Query is that i want to change the color of the background other then gray.Can i do it if then how?

Please tell me the solution.

Thanks

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hi LilyMarie,

Select form design view, then right click on the detail area of the form and view properties.  Change the Back Color as desired.

Cheers,

----------


## LilyMarie

Thanks for your tip connexionLost Its working.

----------

